# Diagnostic kit bags



## ocems718 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hey everyone, I'm looking to build a kit for a larger 5.11 backpack that will hold all the diagnotic equipment in one place. Looking to have it carry 3 b/p cuffs (adult large adult, peds), stethoscope, fingertip pulse ox, glucometer kit, a pair of shears, a pen light, and a roll of tape. The only kits I've really seen that would fit the bill that I've seen are the conterra organizer series (deluxe, super, and pro) and the infinity expedition kit. I was thinking about either the super or pro organizer, but then I read 1 review that said they don't fit b/p cuffs. Anyone have any experience with any of these kits, or knowledge of similar products? Thank You in advance


----------



## sharpe15 (Mar 23, 2020)

I have a 5.11 Rush 24.  In it I use an MDF Instruments Stethescope Case (https://www.mdfinstruments.com/stethoscope-case) with my stethoscope, BP Cuff (adult) and child cuff, thermometer, pulse-ox, BGL, penlight, and a watch.  I also have a set of suture shears in there as well, mostly because there's no other place to carry them without losing them in the bottom of my bag.  I don't carry my shears in it, but there's room.  It keeps all my diagnostic stuff in one place, since it invariably gets scattered all over during an exam.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 23, 2020)

Zip Organizer Unit
					

The Zip Organizer is the latest addition (and most popular) of our Movable Organizing System. The 10in x 7in size is great for many items including unitized medications. Attach them to the inside of any Conterra’s bags or packs that have rip and stick compatible fabric, or utilize the Zip Attach...




					www.conterra-inc.com
				




Zip two of those together and I suspect you'll have more than enough room.


----------

